# Prime Rib!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dug some of my 38 day dry aged prime rib out today. Broke out the wok again and stir fried some squash/taters/onions and had some fine vittles off the egg tonight!!! Steak took about a minute on each side to be medium and you could cut it with a fork!:thumbup: Prime rib was initially bought at the Butcher Shoppe!:notworthy:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Very nice!
I bet the flavor of that aged Prime Rib is very intense, but in the best way possible.


I wish I could afford a whole roast/rack to do that with.
But then of course I'd need the UMAi bags and a separate fridge since my wife won't let me take up that much space with something that ugly... LOL.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> Very nice!
> I bet the flavor of that aged Prime Rib is very intense, but in the best way possible.
> 
> 
> ...


That was my 1st attempt and I had a HARD time dropping that kinda change on a piece of meat to let sit in the fridge!:shifty: It worked out purty good...as fer flavor, I don't notice alot of change. Now tenderness, most definitely! I cut alot of bark off and got scolded on the green egg forum fer doing that, so next time I will leave the hard bark on it when cutting into steaks.  I still have several umai bags just waiting!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang ya cant hide money. Did any body get a invite,just checking in case I missed it.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Braver than me. I would be so scared I was going to screw up that roast doing something wrong in the aging process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> Braver than me. I would be so scared I was going to screw up that roast doing something wrong in the aging process.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Believe me brother....I studied up on it a while before my attempt! Its scary, but turned out AWESOME in the end!:thumbsup:


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That looks awesome


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

got my mouth watering.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Thats awful high price for choice beef...not prime nor do I see angus on there at that rate...where did you buy that?

Sorry thought it said $21 a pound. I see $11 now. Not bad for choice but if i buy the whole rib, then i want a better price unless it is truly prime grade of beef. 

I smoke the whole rib....


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

noway i'm paying that much for a piece of meat no matter what it tastes like.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks good.


----------

